# <<<<<<< Friday Pics >>>>>>>



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Fishing in Rome


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Watermelon Festival in Hempstead...it was toasty!
2. Having fun with a remora
3. Hollywood, FL beach
4. Well hello there my frosty friends....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Alaskan is some good stuff! I'm trying to duplicate the Alaskan white. Nice pics


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Alaskan is some good stuff! I'm trying to duplicate the Alaskan white. Nice pics


The white is my favorite Alaskan beer...it was even better when I had it on draft while in Alaska back in May =)


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Something strange that I found in the canal.
I don't know if these ladyfish were fighting or if one's eyes were bigger than its stomach or what.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

The twins both are over 10 lbs now. Crazy how fast time goes by.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

P-dawgs outsided our hotel in Taos.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*pics*

Offshore out of Port A on Wednesday, full report on Bluewater Board!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Did a little catfishing this week with friends....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

random vegas shots from last weekend...

thursday, well friday morning 5am (vegas you won this round)
random stuff


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Let's hope we get a bunch more of this. I could see the barn, but not the back fence.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been busy lately!

1. Changed the sweat leathers out on the little 12" saddle for my boy. His legs are quite there yet! But it wont be long.
2. Tin & Purlins for 3 pipe pole barns we are building.
3. We built 7 of these bar joist trusses for the sheds. Made out of 3" pipe.
4. Poles going up!!! 
5. We have been blessed this year. Grass is tall, cows are fat.....what more can you ask for?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. I had it rough last weekend at Padre Island
2. So I figured I need a new toy
3. Our little house pig is getting big
4. How could you resist feeding that face
5. Mama's new buggy


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Im feeling generous today....

1. One of my helpers. funny how a dog can sleep when you welding, grinding, cutting, & hammering on pipe. He musta had a long night.

2. We had a pipeline come thru our property last month, & my little boy is a sucker for heavy equipment. He wanted to drive this boom, but we settled for a pic. See how it looke like he is climbing off the tracks? Well, He only says cheese for like 2 seconds, and then he's ready to come see what the pic looks like...LOL "ME SEE, ME SEE!!!"

3. He didnt have his nap this day, and fell asleep making evening rounds.....


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Mesquite thorns and Smokehouse & Eagle Ford


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My oldest son gave me a daughter last Saturday night. It was a small backyard wedding. The angle of the sun made some of the photos a little dark

*You may place the ring .....
*








*
and kiss your bride.*










*You two are hitched!*









*
Our Extended Family Pic: Billy, Jared, Tim, Me, Brittany, Josh, Momma & Daddy*









*
Headed for the reception*


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

7# red on a Bone/Chrome Spook Jr
20" Flounder
Big Trout will Capt Bill P.
Memorabillia
Doc (2000 - 2012)


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Our new daughter......


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Some older pics of my folks


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No fish but it was still a nice relaxing afternoon I needed.....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

caught a few kings 1.5 miles offshore in the yak on light tackle on monday

















50inch king on a Rapala


















38inch king








got a big smack too
cooked the 38inch king and 28inch smack up with friends gave the 50inch king to a freind...total trip cost was $10


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Star of TX Bowl Rollerderby tournament in Austin TX last weekend - New York, Chicago, Austin, and Bay Area, all top 10 ranked teams.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Some old pics of PawPaw. Would you believe he still has that coat from the last picture?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

man...hot girls with tattoos...


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*diving Roatan*

nurse shark
my youngest (kamo) about 45' down
My oldest (Ryan) about 65' down
Trumpet fish
the turtles were very friendly
shark dive (big smile from a C reef shark)
Wife and sister-in-law looking for teeth after they fed the sharks
Green Moray on the last night dive
more on the way!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Night fishing, Chick-fil-A Wednesday, ducks hanging out by my trailer, and after a few days in the surf.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Last Week's Trip to The San Juans in The Rocky Mountains*

Home base was Lake City, Colorado. Great trip back to one of my favorite places in the world. World class 4 wheeling, fishing, ww rafting, kayaking, hiking, geocaching, etc. 5 days is simply not enough time. I envy the folks who are up there for the whole summer. Come on retirement!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My brother and niece at TCD last weekend and a FAT 21" trout caught free lining shrimp.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My son Brandon's pending Jr. state record swordfish on unrestricted gear.



















Here is a video of the action


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

let's cool it down a bit...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Jack, Gary and Lee....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to eat already...*

Busy week, not much cooking... should get a rumble to 2

Honey I dont like to see---

Feech Soup

SalmonPoached

Mahi Time


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> *Last Week's Trip to The San Juans in The Rocky Mountains*


What is that cave dwelling thing with the door?

TH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Dave .... will you marry me? Or at least cook for me. Awesome pics.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Lol Ah What about Mrchaseintail ? 


Mrschasintail said:


> Capt Dave .... will you marry me? Or at least cook for me. Awesome pics.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yah...he doesn't cook much~


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Capt Dave .... will you marry me? Or at least cook for me. Awesome pics.


Get in line!!! I asked first:biggrin:


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*more dive pics*

Big Grouper
Mean Joe Green
I-45 rush hour
Sea Bisquet
and his friend
3' cudda up close and personal
2lb lion fish


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Get in line!!! I asked first:biggrin:


Darn, I must have missed that! :biggrin:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Get in line!!! I asked first:biggrin:





Mrschasintail said:


> Darn, I must have missed that! :biggrin:


Note to self, learn the fine art of cooking


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Picture of myself, wife, and Rik Jacobsen on one of many trips we had. 
If you havent visited the sticky at the top of the TTMB or the Bluewater board, were trying to raise money to help Rik as he battles Cancer. 
There are some nice auction items up for bid. Or just stop by and say a prayer. Thank you

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=430137

.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ultra-top-secret Star trout


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Sweeny Boy Scout trip to Hawaii, June 28-July 10*

From our Boy Scout trip to Hawaii last month.
1. Uss Missouri watches over Uss Arizona with her guns raised.
2. Sunrise over Pearl Harbor
3. Japan surrendered...
4. Spouting Horn on Kauai
5. My son and I at Koke'e State Park, The Na Pali Coast, Kauai
6. A sea turtle that my son and I found while snorkeling at Anini Beach
7. Uss Arizona


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Sun/Mon*

1 tilefish
2 fish pile
3 Boomvang


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> Home base was Lake City, Colorado./QUOTE]
> 
> oh man, we drove thru Lake City a couple weeks ago on our honeymoon on the way to Cinnamon Pass


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Couple of snacks and Dad taking a break to check out the new chicken coup . . . his JD gets him around the yard pretty good . . . wg


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*I figured he had the sliding rear window for a reason*

:slimer:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Darn, I must have missed that! :biggrin:


LOL!

I asked last week and a few months ago. I think we need to kidnap him and make him cook for us!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

But can Capt. Dave make scratch cornbread and country ham? LOL Probably so.......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> But can Capt. Dave make scratch cornbread and country ham? LOL Probably so.......


are you really trying to compare cornbread and ham to what capt. dave cooks? lol


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> are you really trying to compare cornbread and ham to what capt. dave cooks? lol


It's the only pictures I got man! I have to try and stay in the game somehow.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Grandbaby pics*

Emily Grace was baptized on 7/29/12
Emily and our daughter
Pastor Bill and Emily
Us
Emily Grace Gonzales aka EGG


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Hard Tack*



Trouthunter said:


> What is that cave dwelling thing with the door?
> 
> TH


That's The Old Hard Tack Mine after hours. An old hard rock silver mine from the 1800's. Located a few miles outside Lake City, Co. The owner made it into somewhat of a museum and offers guided educational tours. The towns were developed around mining so it offers a nice glimpse into the history of the area. Today there are only 2 working mines in the County.

You can learn where the term "Jack Leg" originated. 

http://www.hardtackmine.com/


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

teamgafftop1 said:


> But can Capt. Dave make scratch cornbread and country ham? LOL Probably so.......


Well since you asked. I don't usually use bacon or ham. But here's my take on cornbread and venison. All in one. and from scratch. Let's dance


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Chinese Street Sweeper.*

Chinese Street Sweeper.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

SeaTex said:


> :slimer:


you can also use those when you need to haul 16' 2x4's. :cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> It's the only pictures I got man! I have to try and stay in the game somehow.


i like cornbread and ham. a hungry man cannot be a picky man.:smile:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Thanks*



wisslbritches said:


> That's The Old Hard Tack Mine after hours. An old hard rock silver mine from the 1800's. Located a few miles outside Lake City, Co. The owner made it into somewhat of a museum and offers guided educational tours. The towns were developed around mining so it offers a nice glimpse into the history of the area. Today there are only 2 working mines in the County.
> 
> You can learn where the term "Jack Leg" originated.
> 
> http://www.hardtackmine.com/


It looks like a cool place to visit.

TH


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> i like cornbread and ham. a hungry man cannot be a picky man.:smile:


Sometimes, basic food is the best! I recall a Superbowl party my wife and I had about 30 years ago. We had beans, rice, and cornbread for food---everyone loved it! A friend of mine, from Michigan, even remarked, "I never heard of beans, rice, and cornbread for a meal, it was great!"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My guitar amp and effects pedals.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The moon has been so cool the last couple evenings. Blue moon this month...see it again on August 31 and then won't happen again until July 2015.

Spent the evening down on the island with my Sweety.


----------

